# considering nursing in UAE



## emirn1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi-

I just got back from visiting the UAE and I'm considering a travel job as a nurse in Abu Dhabi or Dubai. Does anyone have leads on good or bad agencies to go through, whether or not it is as lucrative as people suggest (I'm an American nurse with 10 years labor and delivery experience), or any other general thoughts on the idea!?! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nurses are paid quite poorly here. Would suggest to come for a visit and visit a hospital. I didnt have any contact with one western person except the actual doctor on any of my visits to the american hospital.


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

I am a US nurse working here in Dubai. Words of advice:

Don't believe what you hear in the States about how "much money" you can make here as a nurse. It is false. I can make twice as much money at home doing travel nursing than you can do here. (and there really is no such thing as "travel nursing" here; you can rarely find a locum position but that is very, very rare).

Nursing here is NOT even close to what it is at home. In fact, the standard of care can be much less. Think of what US healthcare was 20 years ago - that's Dubai! Saudi is much more advanced (I worked in Saudi also).




emirn1 said:


> Hi-
> 
> I just got back from visiting the UAE and I'm considering a travel job as a nurse in Abu Dhabi or Dubai. Does anyone have leads on good or bad agencies to go through, whether or not it is as lucrative as people suggest (I'm an American nurse with 10 years labor and delivery experience), or any other general thoughts on the idea!?!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## emirn1 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your reply!! It's always helpful to hear from someone in the field- I hate that you didn't tell me what I wanted to hear but I'm glad to know what it's really like 
Take care-enjoy the rest of your time there!


----------



## stlgrl0703 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nickel said:


> I am a US nurse working here in Dubai. Words of advice:
> 
> Don't believe what you hear in the States about how "much money" you can make here as a nurse. It is false. I can make twice as much money at home doing travel nursing than you can do here. (and there really is no such thing as "travel nursing" here; you can rarely find a locum position but that is very, very rare).
> 
> Nursing here is NOT even close to what it is at home. In fact, the standard of care can be much less. Think of what US healthcare was 20 years ago - that's Dubai! Saudi is much more advanced (I worked in Saudi also).


I'm sorry but this is confusing to me.  So, if salary is not something to be desired, why are you there? I would not consider working overseas if it's less salary and lower position.


----------



## stlgrl0703 (Jun 5, 2011)

*PM*

Can I PM you? How? I need to ask you a private question, if you do not mind. I haven't been here for a long time. I don't know how to navigate this site and I do not have much time to check.  The last time I was here was when I registered.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Some people come for the 'experience'.


----------



## emirn1 (Aug 2, 2011)

stlgrl0703 said:


> Can I PM you? How? I need to ask you a private question, if you do not mind. I haven't been here for a long time. I don't know how to navigate this site and I do not have much time to check.  The last time I was here was when I registered.


i haven't been on the site enough to PM...sorry!


----------

